# Can I request NO installation of front license plate frame?



## Ken Ci (May 5, 2002)

I'm picking up my ED 330Ci in mid June. From the ED pictures on this board, like beewang's recent visit, it looks as though the front license plate frames are always installed.  

Can I request the delivery center in Munich to not drill holes into my bumper and leave off the front plate frame? I'm guessing that even if they don't install it, when it arrives in the U.S. my dealer will install the license plate. Can I get both of them to leave the plate off? I don't want holes in my bumper!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

From what I've heard, BMW's answer is no.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

unfortunately, they won't allow that.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I don't know about German law specifically in this case, but there is a uniform EU law about this, and plates are required to be on the front and rear of motor vehicles.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

I don't think they simply drill holes in the bumper to mount the frame. 

Rather, there are two unique trim peices that fit onto the bumper. The trim peice is maybe a 1.5 - 2 feet long and snaps onto the center of the bumper. One trim peice is simple and plain (when running w/out a plate). The second integrates a license plate frame. 

All you need to do is request the plain peice of trim, or perhaps you can order the part.

When you get to the States, you can remove the license plate frame and snap on the plain one. Voila, you are set!


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

The Ci's and Cic's do not have the trim piece that the i's have. Thus, they will drill two holes in your bumper. These holes are along a depressed groove in the bumper, so they don't show as much. I'm picking up my black 330ci in June and will end up having the two holes. Since my state doesn't require a front plate, I'm just going to fill it in will some black silicon caulk. Thus, they shouldn't show up very much.



xspeedy said:


> *Rather, there are two unique trim peices that fit onto the bumper. The trim peice is maybe a 1.5 - 2 feet long and snaps onto the center of the bumper. One trim peice is simple and plain (when running w/out a plate). The second integrates a license plate frame. *


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

i just took off the front plate holder and i have 4 holes in my Ci.


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

Someone else on this board was saying European Delivery only drilled two holes in the bumper. I guess not (or hopefully your dealer drilled the extra two). I guess I'll just have to live with it the way it is and fill them (2 or 4 holes) in with black silicon caulk. 



Matthew330CiM said:


> *i just took off the front plate holder and i have 4 holes in my Ci.  *


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

Or see if these will work for BMWs:
http://www.bumperplugs.com

EDIT: Upon closer look they talk about BMWs and have a chart that color matches BMW to Porsche colors. Wait to see how big the hole drilled into your bumper is...


----------



## Kartman (Dec 20, 2002)

*Matthew330Ci, I have 4 holes in my bumper too!*

After picking up my car yesterday, I discovered that I too have 4 holes in my bumper!  The guys who mounted the Europlates in Munich used screws that were too long! Left a message with my salesperson today. You guys think BMW will cover the repair cost for this?

I've tried to attach a picture but I keep getting an error saying the file size is too large!


----------



## Phil F (Mar 16, 2003)

When I ordered my car (325xi) my dealer assured me that "there would be no holes in my front bumber". (I live in a state where no front license plate is required.) I was told that there would be no holes because the German plate would go into a bracket that could later be removed. When I called the ED desk to verify this I was told "No, we're going to drill your bumber and there are no exceptions!"

From the beginning I've told the folks at ED (and my dealer) that I wasn't going to drive my car in Europe. I was going to pay a fee and have the car trucked to the drop-off center. (I only have a few days in Munich and I figured that the city is best seen on foot.)

This is becoming something of an issue for me. I was given assurances by my dealer that the bumber on my sedan wouldn't be drilled, and now the folks at the ED desk are telling me it will. Since I have three weeks until my delivery date, it is simply beyond me why a request can't be put in to the folks who do the final vehicle prep not to drill holes in the bumper!

A customer service rep (not from the ED desk) said she would look into this for me. But I am considering canceling my order.

Some service!


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Phil F said:


> *When I ordered my car (325xi) my dealer assured me that "there would be no holes in my front bumber". (I live in a state where no front license plate is required.) I was told that there would be no holes because the German plate would go into a bracket that could later be removed. When I called the ED desk to verify this I was told "No, we're going to drill your bumber and there are no exceptions!"*


This is the case when you are dealing w/ a BMW dealer who is not familiar w/ the ED process and German/European Union regulations. The ED office is correct, ONE MUST have plates both front and back, no exception. Sorry to say...



Phil F said:


> *From the beginning I've told the folks at ED (and my dealer) that I wasn't going to drive my car in Europe. I was going to pay a fee and have the car trucked to the drop-off center. (I only have a few days in Munich and I figured that the city is best seen on foot.)*


You are correct that the city is best seen by foot. But the philosophy of European Delivery is that you TAKE DELIVERY of the vehicle for a drive in European Vacation. BMW pays for the insurance and tags for your car's use. You may choose to not to drive it but they still have to run the process business as usual.



Phil F said:


> *This is becoming something of an issue for me. I was given assurances by my dealer that the bumber on my sedan wouldn't be drilled, and now the folks at the ED desk are telling me it will. Since I have three weeks until my delivery date, it is simply beyond me why a request can't be put in to the folks who do the final vehicle prep not to drill holes in the bumper!*


I understand your fraustration.... but after a few EDs, I've come to realize what a logistic nightmare your request is/will cause. The ED office is a small part of the BMW Freimann Facility. It may seem simple for you but it in facts is a huge task. ALL ED vehicle get segrated to different production process.... and this process currently includes the installation of the color matchinf US spect front license plate bracket at the last station of assembly.



Phil F said:


> *A customer service rep (not from the ED desk) said she would look into this for me. But I am considering canceling my order.
> 
> Some service! *


I have to assume your motive for ED is to save a few bucks on the new car (because you are NOT interested in driving at all, nor visiting Europe), that being the case is it really worth it??:dunno: If it bothers you that much, Can't you just pay for a goobodyshop to patch the holes in the bumper and repaint the area?? I think the saving is still cheaper than if you pay for the car here.

just my 2 cents,

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## Phil F (Mar 16, 2003)

beewang said:


> * I have to assume your motive for ED is to save a few bucks on the new car (because you are NOT interested in driving at all, nor visiting Europe), that being the case is it really worth it??:dunno: If it bothers you that much, Can't you just pay for a goobodyshop to patch the holes in the bumper and repaint the area?? I think the saving is still cheaper than if you pay for the car here.j*


Yes, I wanted to save some money. But I also wanted to visit the BMW factory(reservation already made.) And I've never seen Munich.

As far as a body shop repair goes, I had bad results when I recently tried this on a 2000 Mercedes. (The patch was still visible.) Given that my time in Munich is limited, and given the extra expense now involved, it appears that I should have just had the car delivered to the US in the first place. However, if I now try to convert to US delivery, I lose my (pre-paid) plane fare and possibly some of my hotel deposit. What's worse is that I will still have a patched bumper on a new car.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Phil,
I understand what you said about the poor result from bodyshop patch. At this stage this is what I would do:

With 3 weeks to go, you've already paid for the car (or fund the car if financed). Furthermore, you car already has the license bracket installed, await for your pick up.

I'd pick up the car and do your Ed gig. Upon arriving at state side, and if the front license plate still bothers you, then buy a new bumper cover from a BMW parts discounter (Cutters, Cravier, Passport etc.) and find a BMW specialized bodyshop and have them paint the parts. No holes!! and as good as new:thumbup: 

whdayathink??

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## Phil F (Mar 16, 2003)

beewang said:


> *I'd pick up the car and do your Ed gig. Upon arriving at state side, and if the front license plate still bothers you, then buy a new bumper cover from a BMW parts discounter (Cutters, Cravier, Passport etc.) and find a BMW specialized bodyshop and have them paint the parts. No holes!! and as good as new.*


Thanks for the suggestion Beewang. I might have to do just that.

But a question: My dealer tells me that--while coupes always come in with European plates connected by bolts that require drilling--he "thinks" (he's not sure) that recent EDs on **sedans** had the European plate in a bracket (with no drilling of the bumper).

Are you sure that sedans get the drill treatment too? Is there anyone out there who has had a recent ED on a sedan who can respond to this?

Thanks.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Is this only applicable to the coupe? There was a front plate BRACKET on our PCD 330 sedan, but no front plate at pickup in S. Carolina. We requested the blanking strip, they removed the old part and replaced it. No holes.

Why cant they just use TWO screws instead of four? Is there a bracket behind the lower holes or are they just screwing straight into plastic?


----------



## Kartman (Dec 20, 2002)

*Pics of the 4 holes in my bumper*

Here is picture #1: All 4 holes


----------



## Kartman (Dec 20, 2002)

Picture # 2:


----------



## mattwill (Jul 20, 2005)

Took delivery of my ED 530i in early Dec. Took dealership front tag off to reinstall my ED plate. I observed two holes the dealership made to put their bracket on...but I saw no evidence of the earlier ED plate installation (I drilled two more holes in the bumper). Good Luck!


----------



## stevodevo (Nov 6, 2005)

Kartman said:


> Picture # 2:


So I think this is the explanation for the 4 holes based on my front plates I took off. The two bigger holes are for the license plate holder/bracket. The two smaller holes are due to them using too long of a screw when they screwed on the license plates to the holder/bracket.

You can get some touch up paint for the smaller holes but unfortunately the bigger ones are not that easy. I got the bumperplugs and while the color matching was good, the plug requires you to drill an even bigger hole to make it fit. Also, becuz the holes are on the groove, the bumperplugs may not fit flush. I haven't put them on yet and maybe never will. We'll see.

It's a trade off. Do an ED with holes or don't do an ED with no holes. Your choice. I knew this ahead of time and the decision was a no brainer.


----------

